# Stan - young male cat - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

This is Stan who came in as emergency when he was found abandoned when his owners moved house. 
He had not eaten for a week and when found had collapsed. 
He rallied round extremely quickly though once he had food, water and rest.

Stan is about 3 years old. 
He is not a fan of dogs, but lives with other cats fine. 
He enjoys a fuss, but is a bit sensitive round his sides and stomach. Nothing medical, just ticklish spots!

If you feel that you could offer Stan a home, please contact us.

Stan can venture outside, but would also be happy as a house cat. If he is to go out, you must live in a quiet area with low traffic. We do not home outdoor cats to properties on main or busy roads.

A homecheck will be required and a minimum adoption fee of £40 applies. He has been neutered, vaccinated, wormed, flea treated and microchipped.

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Aw Stan is gorgeous! I hope he finds a lovely new home soon - BUMP!!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Super Stan is looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Stan is waiting for his forever home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home!


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Stan has gone to a new home!


----------



## KnutsfordVets (Jan 19, 2016)

Excellent news Anna! Hope he settles in well and get's his life back on track.


----------

